# STREET STYLE C.C. LA CHAPTER



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN....... 

SPECIAL INVITES:

TRAFFIC -UCE- LA.CARTEL-WESTBOUND -KINGS OF KINGS - WESTSIDE - MILLENIUM -STYLISTICS - ROLLERS ONLY - STRICTLY FAMILIA - CLASSIFIED -
MAJESTICS - GOODTIMES - EPICS - OUR STYLE - DUKES - NIGHT CROWD -
SHOT CALLERS - MY WAY - NO LIMIT - TOP OF THE WORLD - LOS ANGELES -
LIFESTYLE - KLIQUE - TECHNIQUES - BEACH CITY - BEST OF FRIENDS - 
LA'S FINEST -SUSPECTS - OLD MEMORIES - TOGETHER - SOUTH SIDE -REFLECTIONS - HIGH CLASS - CONNECTED - ULTIMATE RIDERS -STREET LIFE -
INDIVIDUALS - G2G - GHETTO BOYS -COMPTONS FINEST - LIMITED -HOMIES - DAMU C.C. dip'n 714 c.c.
AND ALL SOLO RIDERS AND ALL OTHER CLUBS THAT WE DIDN'T MENTION.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 04:29 PM~10756605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SEE YOU AT THE PARK


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TOGETHER CC IS HAVING A SHOW THIS DAY AT AZUSA H.S., SO U VATOS SAVE ME A TACO AND AFTER THE SHOW I'LL SWING BY FOR IT, GRACIAS. 
MIKE/THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:yes: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

till july 20th


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

posted on our site


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT....


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS WILL BE THERE


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

STREETSTYLE


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

BIG LOU WILL BE THERE WITH THE LAKER RAG 73 FROM BIG TRAAFFIC :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

ARE YOU DONE YET WITH YOUR PROJECT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SOON HOMIE ILL CALL U TONIGHT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 04:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'LL TALK TO THE FAMILY BIG DOGG


TTT FOR THE HARBOR AREA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 05:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 03:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...



 yo TRAFFIC will be there for sure homies!


----------



## Evil_Artist64 (Dec 18, 2007)

thats what im talking about!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Evil_Artist64_@Jun 4 2008, 11:06 AM~10796664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jun 4 2008, 12:31 AM~10794169
> * yo TRAFFIC will be there for sure homies!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 04:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
StreetStyle !!!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jun 6 2008, 08:52 AM~10812253
> *ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homies see you there.....


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us</span>


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Evil_Artist64_@Jun 4 2008, 11:06 AM~10796664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass drawing :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 7 2008, 09:41 AM~10818257
> *thats a bad ass drawing  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 04:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...


SUP HOMIES LETS JUST HAVE A BIG ASS GET TOGETHER AT HARBOR PARK AND TURN THOSE BBQS ON AND BRING THOSE RIDES OUT :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE.


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 8 2008, 12:27 PM~10823649
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:around: GOOD BIG LOUSCPE


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 8 2008, 12:27 PM~10823649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TTT! FOR DA HOMIES!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joey street style_@Jun 9 2008, 10:55 PM~10834563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREETSTYLE IV LIFE


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 10 2008, 08:09 AM~10837196
> *STREETSTYLE IV LIFE
> *


Thats right !!!! From LA to Chicago, and Chicago back to LA it don't stop


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 03:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...


 GRACIAS 4 DA INVITE "STREETSTYLE" BUT WE'RE HAVIN A CARSHOW DAT SAME DAY AT "AZUSA HIGH" CRUSING WITH DA AZTECS PART 2! U GUYZ ARE 1 DA THIRD CLUBS HAVIN SOMTHING DAT DAY! WE POSTED UP A WHILE BACK!! ITS ALL GOOD. GOOD LUCK WITH YUR PICNIC BRATHAS!! OOH WE'RE HAVIN A FATHERS DAY PICNIC AT "ELDORADO PARK" DIS SUNDAY IN LONG BEACH!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HEY DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS CLUB


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 12 2008, 12:09 PM~10854470
> *HEY DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


DIP'N C.C. 714 IS INVITED FOR SURE HOMIES


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

im rollin


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jun 12 2008, 06:59 PM~10858341
> *im rollin
> *


Good Looking out- see you at the park!!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

WHATS GOOD LA!!! BIG LAZY SIS SAYIN WHATS GOOD!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 11 2008, 07:36 PM~10849617
> * GRACIAS 4 DA INVITE "STREETSTYLE" BUT WE'RE HAVIN A CARSHOW DAT SAME DAY AT "AZUSA HIGH" CRUSING WITH DA AZTECS PART 2! U GUYZ ARE 1 DA THIRD CLUBS HAVIN SOMTHING DAT DAY! WE POSTED UP A WHILE BACK!! ITS ALL GOOD. GOOD LUCK WITH YUR PICNIC BRATHAS!! OOH WE'RE HAVIN A FATHERS DAY PICNIC AT "ELDORADO PARK" DIS SUNDAY IN LONG BEACH!!!!!
> *


SOUND GOOD HOMIE , STREET STYLE C.C. WILL BE AT YOUR PICNIC ON FATHERS DAY SEE YOU THERE ..........


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 04:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 04:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...



TTT


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT FOR MY L.A. BROTHERS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats on the Tug-A-War Win at the Together Picnic today!!! $100 / Trophy / Braging rights for the year!! :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

what u do with the 100 bucks bye a fat ass sack :roflmao:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 16 2008, 11:59 AM~10879401
> *TTT
> *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 04:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 15 2008, 06:44 PM~10875372
> *TTT FOR MY L.A. BROTHERS
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD CHICAGO :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TIME TO BRING THOSE BBQS AND RIDES OUT 
LETS ALL DO IT AT HARBOR PARK.........


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10927734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10927734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10927734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10927734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10927734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10927734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 04:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

sup homies?


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SUP CHICAGO


----------



## Westbound_Car_Club (Apr 23, 2007)

WESTBOUND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 2 SUPORT U GUYS


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westbound_Car_Club_@Jun 24 2008, 10:35 AM~10940103
> *WESTBOUND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 2 SUPORT U GUYS
> *


Good Lookin out homies, see you guys at the park :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

X2 HOMIES SEE U THERE........


----------



## Evil_Artist64 (Dec 18, 2007)

IS this dude gonna be there???? STREET STYLE homie.. jew know it!


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evil_Artist64_@Jun 26 2008, 01:08 PM~10956994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know, thats one cool kat, rumor has it his building a bad ass 59 impala to roll with that 69 impala. StreetStyle IV Life homie- thanks for the pic Al !!!!


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10927734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

*SPECIAL INVITES:

TRAFFIC* -UCE- LA.CARTEL-WESTBOUND -KINGS OF KINGS - WESTSIDE - MILLENIUM -STYLISTICS - ROLLERS ONLY - STRICTLY FAMILIA - CLASSIFIED -
MAJESTICS - GOODTIMES - EPICS - OUR STYLE - DUKES - NIGHT CROWD -
SHOT CALLERS - MY WAY - NO LIMIT - TOP OF THE WORLD - LOS ANGELES -
LIFESTYLE - KLIQUE - TECHNIQUES - BEACH CITY - BEST OF FRIENDS - 
LA'S FINEST -SUSPECTS - OLD MEMORIES - TOGETHER - SOUTH SIDE -REFLECTIONS - HIGH CLASS - CONNECTED - ULTIMATE RIDERS -STREET LIFE -
INDIVIDUALS - G2G - GHETTO BOYS -COMPTONS FINEST - LIMITED -HOMIES - DAMU C.C. dip'n 714 c.c.
AND ALL SOLO RIDERS AND ALL OTHER CLUBS THAT WE DIDN'T MENTION.

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10927734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 04:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10927734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 04:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Compton Blvd_@Jul 10 2008, 07:48 PM~11059830
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

WHAT UP STREETSTYLE FAMILY?!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SUP CHICAGO :biggrin:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

WHAT TIME ARE YOU ROLLIN TO IMPERILS


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site

good luck fellas!


The OG Old Memories Website


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 06:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10927734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

what only 5 more days


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT.........


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10927734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO BBQ ...... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

is it me or iam i the only one who sees the flyer small now


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10927734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

The Big STYLISTICS Will Be There To Kick Back And Show Support And Of Course BBQ


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Jul 18 2008, 09:42 AM~11120050
> *The Big STYLISTICS Will Be There To Kick Back And Show Support And Of Course BBQ
> *


Good looking out homie, see you guys at the park!!!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES WILL BE THERE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jul 18 2008, 11:29 AM~11120436
> *ALTERED ONES WILL BE THERE!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


kool homie see you guys there...................


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11073808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO ALL CAR CLUBS OR SOLO RIDAZ COME EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT......


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

Iam going should be a fun time!!!! Whats early 6am ok?

John


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

About 7:00 am should be fine....
Just to get a good spot


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 28 2008, 02:30 PM~10756136
> *LETS HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN. SO LETS BRING OUT OUR BBQ GRILLS AND SPARK IT UP. LETS ALL KICK BACK TOGETHER AND CHILL WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. SO BRING THOSE RIDES OUT AND KEEP THE SUMMER ROLLIN.......
> 
> SPECIAL INVITES:
> ...


THANKS BIG DOGG  
SEE EVERYBODY LATER


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 20 2008, 05:59 AM~11131099
> *THANKS BIG DOGG
> SEE EVERYBODY LATER
> *


kool homie see u there


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

* just got home, i wanna thank STREET STYLE :worship: for that bad ass pic nic see u guys next year :biggrin: and hopefully u guys make it out to our show gracias ~TRAFFIC~ HARBOR AREA!  :thumbsup: *


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TTT! where the pictures at :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jul 20 2008, 06:10 PM~11134344
> * just got home, i wanna thank STREET STYLE :worship:  for that bad ass pic nic see u guys next year :biggrin:  and hopefully u guys make it out to our show gracias ~TRAFFIC~ HARBOR AREA!    :thumbsup:
> *


X2 good seeing a few og homies that i havent seen in awhile.... goodturnout ..


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jul 20 2008, 05:12 PM~11134352
> *TTT! where the pictures at  :biggrin:
> *


I only took 1 pic


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Great turnout, great food!!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS THAT 
CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US WITH OUR PICNIC 
TODAY...........

TRAFFIC -STYLISTICS-HIGHCLASS-WESTBOUND-STRICTLY FAMILY-MANIACOS-MY WAY- GHETTO LIFE-NO LIMIT-MAJESTICS-GHETTO BOYS-DAMU-LA CARTEL-ORIGINAL RIDAZ-NEXT LEVEL-GIVIN IT UP-GHETTO FABULOUS-NEVA EVA-STRICTLY RIDIN-CITY TO CITY-KEEPIN IT REAL-NO HATERS-LAS FINEST-ULTIMATE RIDERS-THE HOMIES FROM THE OC -BIKERS-DEDICATED RIDERZ-
HOMIES-FOREVER CLOWN'-NEVER TRUST A BITCH- ......AND ALL THE RIDAZ THAT
WE DIDN'T MENTION..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THANK YOU AGAIN


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

Traffic group shot


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

Photo from the top of the hill


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

More to come......


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Had A Good Time


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

THANKS ALOT STREETSTYLE CC FOR INVITING THE FAMILY TO COME KICK...  

HAD A GREAT TIME HOPE TO BE BACK NEXT YEAR


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 20 2008, 11:44 PM~11136967
> *THANKS ALOT STREETSTYLE CC FOR INVITING THE FAMILY TO COME KICK...
> 
> HAD A GREAT TIME HOPE TO BE BACK NEXT YEAR
> *


x's 2 uffin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:cheesy: THANX STREET STYLE WE HAD A GREAT TIME WHILE WE WERE THERE. HAD TO LEAVE EARLY DUE TO OUR MEETING. I BROUGHT UP THE BASEBALL GAMES WITH THE WHOLE CLUB AND YOU CAN COUNT ON STYLISTICS TO BE IN ON IT.  

ONCE AGAIN GREAT PICNIC AND YOUR HOSPITALITY WAS OFF THE HOOK CATCH YALL ON THE REBOUND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 20 2008, 11:44 PM~11136967
> *THANKS ALOT STREETSTYLE CC FOR INVITING THE FAMILY TO COME KICK...
> 
> HAD A GREAT TIME HOPE TO BE BACK NEXT YEAR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 21 2008, 12:44 AM~11136967
> *THANKS ALOT STREETSTYLE CC FOR INVITING THE FAMILY TO COME KICK...
> 
> HAD A GREAT TIME HOPE TO BE BACK NEXT YEAR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jul 21 2008, 10:44 AM~11138744
> *:cheesy: THANX STREET STYLE WE HAD A GREAT TIME WHILE WE WERE THERE. HAD TO LEAVE EARLY DUE TO OUR MEETING. I BROUGHT UP THE BASEBALL GAMES WITH THE WHOLE CLUB AND YOU CAN COUNT ON STYLISTICS TO BE IN ON IT.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN GREAT PICNIC AND YOUR HOSPITALITY WAS OFF THE HOOK CATCH YALL ON THE REBOUND :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jul 20 2008, 07:10 PM~11134344
> * just got home, i wanna thank STREET STYLE :worship:  for that bad ass pic nic see u guys next year :biggrin:  and hopefully u guys make it out to our show gracias ~TRAFFIC~ HARBOR AREA!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 20 2008, 09:59 PM~11135845
> *X2 good seeing a few og homies that i havent seen in awhile.... goodturnout ..
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL STREET STYLE FAMILY, FOR EVERYTHING WE HAD A GREAT TIME, AND THE MUSIC AND COMPANY WAS VERY NICE. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT OUR SHOW. FROM ALL TRAFFIC FAMILY


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: dmacraider, StreetStyleL.A
sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jul 21 2008, 06:58 PM~11142825
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jul 21 2008, 07:12 PM~11142955
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT A DOLLAR AND TRIPLE AAA :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

What up Street Style CC. Here a little video from your picnic

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4wOmQDsWNxU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4wOmQDsWNxU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 22 2008, 08:23 AM~11146716
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wOmQDsWNxU
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

NICE PICS IVAN!!! POST MORE!


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

picnic looked good


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: StreetStyleL.A
UNDERCOVER...... :0


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Jul 24 2008, 09:08 PM~11172887
> *picnic  looked good
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

more to come....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*Its been a minute.... But here is a picture of BrownSide...
StreetStyle c.c. Los Angeles*


----------

